# Hasegawa Space Shuttle w/ 747



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is my version of the shuttle kit from Hasegawa. Very nicely little detailed kit. Hope you like the pics


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice job, that makes a great display.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Wow! That looks great! I liked the weathering you did on the Shuttle. 

Nice build. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Cool! I like how the shuttle looks freshly used.


----------

